# "Furry Mate Finder"



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 28, 2011)

Apologies if this a dead horse topic, it caught me by surprise and I have not seen a thread on it for the past year that I have lurked here.

So, I get a notification that I have a new email, and excitedly I go to check. This excitement withers away when I notice the title: "FurryMate (@FurryMate) is now following you on Twitter!â€"

à² _à²  "Now," I think to myself, "perhaps this isn't as bad as it see-"



			
				Opening the Email said:
			
		

> FurryMate
> 
> _               Your premier online Furry dating and relationship  community - Where *real* relationships begin. Visit us today to find your  purrfect partner.
> _
> Montreal, Quebec



EGVRBETYHUYN WHY AND HOW DID THIS FIND ME

Out of morbid curiousity, I check out their tweets. That's when I stumble across this:



> @FurryMate     FurryMate
> 
> 
> Want a *Free* membership to FurryMate, join our contest simply by chatting to other Fur singles inside the forums!
> ...



Oh good fucking _god_, _please_ tell me people are not _paying_ for this service?



			
				Frequently Asked Questiond said:
			
		

> *Do you have to pay to use FurryMate.com?*
> 
> 
> The website is 100% free to join, however, *additional features such as IM, chat and email require payment.*
> ...


I think I'm going to need therapy.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't see what the big deal is. It's just yet another stupid furry dating site.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohh boy! Another one of these threads.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 28, 2011)

You have a house centipede fursona. Obviously some divine power wants you in particular to troll this service.


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 28, 2011)

I did not know furry dating sites were common, or that people were stupid enough to pay for them.



Onnes said:


> You have a house centipede fursona. Obviously some divine power wants you in particular to troll this service.



My trolling days are behind me.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 28, 2011)

Um, this should be a cause for celebration. Scam the retarded furries so that they go broke, leaving the not-so-dumb furries to thrive while the worst of the fandom starves or freezes to death. This is great news, make sure to spread word to your worst enemies.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 28, 2011)

> It's hard to believe they want their website to have...














> ...a few bugs.













_*YEAAAAAAH!*_


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 28, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Um, this should be a cause for celebration. Scam the retarded furries so that they go broke, leaving the not-so-dumb furries to thrive while the worst of the fandom starves or freezes to death. This is great news, make sure to spread word to your worst enemies.



Since when has poverty, sickness, or even homelessness stopped furs from getting internet access and even commissioned art?


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 28, 2011)

i had no idea furry dating sites existed but i guess i shouldn't be surprised. this is the interwebz of course so anything is possible.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 28, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Since when has poverty, sickness, or even homelessness stopped furs from getting internet access and even commissioned art?


Do dead furries commission art?

...probably.


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2011)

Horrible people get parted with their money; all remains right with the world


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 28, 2011)

Lotsa dating sites will milk the single [lonely] people/furries for all they can get.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 28, 2011)

Which is why I'm just fine with being alone!  *fake smile*


----------



## Mentova (Sep 28, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> _*YEAAAAAAH!*_


Thank you for this.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 28, 2011)

Why do furry dating sites exist in the first place?
No offense to those that used one to find their mate.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 28, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Why do furry dating sites exist in the first place?
> No offense to those that used one to find their mate.


The same reason there are furry facebook clones, or furry auction sites, or furry game servers. They like to feel like they have an exclusive club or something.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 28, 2011)

Every time I see a thread by 'Half-Priced Pregnancy' I think it's a spam post trying to sell me something/


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 28, 2011)

OP, have you really seen the fandom? You won't find them here, but there are so many furries who'd try out that site out of desperation. A lot of us are really fucked up.


----------



## eversleep (Sep 28, 2011)

I have an account on there. >.< I wouldn't ever pay for it though. I only signed up for the free 3-day trial to see what it was like. I have no shame in admitting I was lonely and was curious if there were other furs like me who were single and lonely.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 28, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I have an account on there. >.< I wouldn't ever pay for it though. I only signed up for the free 3-day trial to see what it was like. I have no shame in admitting I was lonely and was curious if there were other furs like me who were single and lonely.


SoFurry and Pounced are always free.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> SoFurry and Pounced are always free.


its just that Pounce is more creepy due to some folks who are on there are just looking for friends or other furs in their area...and they get the creepy furs who are looking for typefucking buddies :V


but really you can make furries give up their money very easy these days, that site just hitting the "forever alone" furs market


----------



## Mentova (Sep 29, 2011)

I've thought of making a pounced ad for shits and giggles just to see what horrid results I get.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 29, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I've thought of making a pounced ad for shits and giggles just to see what horrid results I get.


 As a fox fur I'd imagine you'd get all sorts of hilariously horrible results.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 29, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> As a fox fur I'd imagine you'd get all sorts of hilariously horrible results.


I'd imagine. The problem is I don't want people I know finding it and thinking it is serious. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 29, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I'd imagine. The problem is I don't want people I know finding it and thinking it is serious. :V


its pounced they will fall for it


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 29, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> _*YEAAAAAAH!*_


This made my day.



CAThulu said:


> Every time I see a thread by 'Half-Priced  Pregnancy' I think it's a spam post trying to sell me something/


Blame this thread.


----------



## Perception (Sep 29, 2011)

Its just some guy trying to make some quick cash off a group of vulnerable people. I doubt that he would give a damn about actual relationships. Theres also a high chance of large ammounts of profiles on it being fake, to make it look like a thriving community. If you want to meet real friends, why not go to a con?


----------



## Tabasco (Sep 29, 2011)

People do pay for the service, actually. I checked it out in the beginning, and there was a thread with golden comments like:



> I'm not going back to 'OkCupid'. I've had it with trying to make that  connection with human-oriented, prudish, unrealistic, groups of people.  Even if this place became a ghost town (at these prices? No way, some of  us can afford it) it would be a self-selected ghost town and those who  were here would be FURRY, seriously furry.



Needless to say I didn't last long before wanting to claw my eyes out. Any cute furry ladies in the area will just have to come to me.


----------



## Aden (Sep 29, 2011)

hahaha
those terrible _human-oriented_ bastards


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 29, 2011)

Most furry dating sites are pretty horrible, but if you're feeling depressed it's highly recommended that you read some of the content on those sites for shits n' giggles.


----------



## eversleep (Sep 29, 2011)

I've tried pretty much every furry site I could find... found some friends (possibly a mate). But by now you would think I'd definately have one. =\


----------



## Tabasco (Sep 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I've tried pretty much every furry site I could find... found some friends (possibly a mate). But by now you would think I'd definately have one. =\



Clearly you don't murr and scritch enough.


----------



## Aden (Sep 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I've tried pretty much every furry site I could find... found some friends (possibly a mate). But by now you would think I'd definately have one. =\



Why would I think that? Desperation leads nowhere.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I've tried pretty much every furry site I could find... found some friends (possibly a mate). But by now you would think I'd definately have one. =\



Have you tried real life?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I've tried pretty much every furry site I could find... found some friends (possibly a mate). But by now you would think I'd definately have one. =\



Don't expect to find the love of your life on the Internet. It's possible. But don't expect it.

Also, don't think the "by now I should have one" way. When you say that, it sounds kind of pathetic. Instead of saying "I should have one" you should be saying, "I'll find one when the time is right".


----------



## eversleep (Sep 30, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Have you tried real life?


Being gay + real life don't mix very well...


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 30, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Being gay + real life don't mix very well...



Honestly, you'd still probably do better in real life than the Internet. A gay friend of mine talks to other gay men online, and there are some real oddballs out there. 

Unless everyone around where you live is homophobic...?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 30, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Being gay + real life don't mix very well...


only way it doesnt mix very well is that every person you know is homophobic


----------



## eversleep (Sep 30, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Honestly, you'd still probably do better in real life than the Internet. A gay friend of mine talks to other gay men online, and there are some real oddballs out there.
> 
> Unless everyone around where you live is homophobic...?


Unfortunately, the oddballs part is so true. A lot of old guys trying to get as young as they legally can. I pretty much have an age limit of 30 at this point because of that. 

Main problem is, where do I go to meet guys in real life? Yes, there are gay clubs and bars around here, but I'm only 18 and they're all 21+ I think. There's a gay youth group that's really far away. I went to it when I was 15, and the guys mostly all seemed really stuck-up and so stereotypically gay it wasn't funny. The lesbians were very nice to me though. Never have I seen so many chicks with half-inch pixie cuts in one place before.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 30, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Unfortunately, the oddballs part is so true. A lot of old guys trying to get as young as they legally can. I pretty much have an age limit of 30 at this point because of that.
> 
> Main problem is, where do I go to meet guys in real life? Yes, there are gay clubs and bars around here, but I'm only 18 and they're all 21+ I think. There's a gay youth group that's really far away. I went to it when I was 15, and the guys mostly all seemed really stuck-up and so stereotypically gay it wasn't funny. The lesbians were very nice to me though. Never have I seen so many chicks with half-inch pixie cuts in one place before.



Are you in college yet? Your college (or college of choice) might have a Gay-Straight Alliance group. I went to a few meetings at my high school GSA, but am very active in my college one. One of my best friends is gay and he's in it, and while he hasn't found a guy for a relationship, he's met a lot of gay guy friends and I think that's a good thing because he finally has friends he can relate to.

I think at 18 it'll be a little difficult to find another gay man, but hey, anything is possible. You still have a long future ahead of you, and while you never know when you'll meet a partner, it would still be good to socialize and maybe find people you can talk to in general. 

the people on this forum can't really assist you in that. It's the kind of things where YOU have to be the one to 'take the reins" so to speak and confront this head-on.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 30, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Unfortunately, the oddballs part is so true. A lot of old guys trying to get as young as they legally can. I pretty much have an age limit of 30 at this point because of that.
> 
> Main problem is, where do I go to meet guys in real life? Yes, there are gay clubs and bars around here, but I'm only 18 and they're all 21+ I think. There's a gay youth group that's really far away. I went to it when I was 15, and the guys mostly all seemed really stuck-up and so stereotypically gay it wasn't funny. The lesbians were very nice to me though. Never have I seen so many chicks with half-inch pixie cuts in one place before.


Now you know how I feel.  I have a thing for women in uniform (especially police officers) and I can't seem to find any.  I know they're out there, but never when it's a good time.  It's usually something like when my friend and I were approached by a couple of cops who said they'd seen a girl "passed out in the park and a guy slumped over the steering wheel".  (For the curious minds, we were playing dead and wanted to see how many people would actually stop.  No one did.)


----------



## Vega (Sep 30, 2011)

Heh, I tried finding that special someone for awhile but I'm just thinking about giving up.  I'm just too socially awkward when it comes to meeting people.


----------



## Aden (Sep 30, 2011)

Aden said:


> This is Tides said:
> 
> 
> > Not even just a recommendation for getting a guy? :c
> ...


.


----------



## jcfynx (Oct 1, 2011)

Most furries _nearly exclusively_ date other furries.

Even on this very forum, right here.

Yes, _I am looking at you._ Oh ho ho.

:]



> This is going to be awesome to find someone. His tail starts wagging back and forth rather fast.



Eeeheheheh oh my god this sent me into a chuckle-fit.


----------



## Ben (Oct 1, 2011)

I realize that charging for those features is meant to be a method of offsetting operation costs, but they have to realize that no one is going to pay for those features without an already established userbase. I also don't see why this would produce very different results than the creepshed that is Pounced, since if you don't have an account there, I don't know why you'd make one on the site that charges for basic features _right out the gate._

(Oh look, I posted.)


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 1, 2011)

Ben said:


> I realize that charging for those features is meant to be a method of offsetting operation costs, but they have to realize that no one is going to pay for those features without an already established userbase. I also don't see why this would produce very different results than the creepshed that is Pounced, since if you don't have an account there, I don't know why you'd make one on the site that charges for basic features _right out the gate._
> 
> (Oh look, I posted.)



Pounced never spammed me with so many vague, weird messages that I actually wondered if the bots had finally become self-aware, and decided to steal away the human race's women. Totally worth the cost. :V


----------



## Telnac (Oct 2, 2011)

Best advice for dating, regardless of your age or sexual preference: find *local* groups of people who do things you enjoy.  (Meetup.com is good for this, but there are other sites that work too.)  Get to know people there.  Befriend some of the better ones.  If you don't find your partner that way, talk to your new friends about any friends they might have who may be a good match for you.

Every one of my better relationships I met directly at local interest groups or through friends I met at said groups.

Every one of my relationship horror stories are people I met online.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 2, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Being gay + real life don't mix very well...



I told myself that. 

Then I found someone irl.

We didn't get anywhere, but clearly you aren't either man.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 31, 2011)

furrymate said:


> [advertising]



[video=youtube;fWweqP_ZWbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWweqP_ZWbg[/video]


----------



## morphology (Nov 1, 2011)

furrymate said:


> you only have to _*pay*_ if you would like to use extra features or send more then *3 personal messages a day*.



3 Messages _a day_?  Woooah, slow down there telegraph, you don't wanna put the pony express out of business. >:V


----------



## furrymate (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL good one, I do like gollum! However, not sure what part of a site that anyone can use for free to find happiness you don't like though!


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh dear god...


----------



## Takun (Nov 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> Horrible people get parted with their money; all remains right with the world



I use last.fm for my dating site.  They must have 30 bands I haven't heard of for me to even consider dating them.


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2011)

furrymate said:


> not sure what part of a site that anyone can use for free to find happiness you don't like though!



I believe it's a beef with the internet dating scene in generalâ€”you have your usual complaints with that and those are easy enough to come across and understand (if you're in this business and you're not conscious of them, you're oblivious)â€”and then boil it down even further to a select subgroup of people, not known in the first place for their...social ability. It's like attempting to distill an elixir of pure crushing desperation.

But hell, everyone's got their niche, good on you if you can manage to make a buck off of it. You'll not find many customers here, though. I wouldn't put too much energy into it.


----------



## morphology (Nov 1, 2011)

Furrymate, dude, even though you own that site, before advertising it here, lurk around so you know the feel of this site: It's pretty obvious that you won't be taken seriously, if the previous 2 pages have anything to prove.  Plus you're advertising and technically that's against the rules.

Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 1, 2011)

furrymate said:


> LOL good one, I do like gollum! However, not sure what part of a site that anyone can use for free to find happiness you don't like though!



For the love of...
A Furry spambot?!?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who gets irrationally annoyed when furries call their boy/girlfriend a "mate"?


----------



## iTails (Nov 1, 2011)

I can only imagine the people behind the avatars being land whales. I'm satisfied with my non-furry girlfriend thank you.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 1, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Am I the only one who gets irrationally annoyed when furries call their boy/girlfriend a "mate"?



No.
And it's the "Politically correct" way of saying I have a boy/girlfriend. :V


----------



## footfoe (Nov 1, 2011)

You mean this isn't a furry dating site? 

oh god, i've been gone so long, i don't recognize anyone on here anymore T.T


----------



## Sharga (Nov 1, 2011)

This mate finder (hahaha) thing aside, it makes me mad that there's so  few sites for just plain meetups. No yiffy garbage, no relationships,  just friends and locals. 

Though I have made some great friends there, 99% of the time I go on Pounced I only get bites  from creepos or people who flat out ignore the "taken, not interested"  part.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 1, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Don't expect to find the love of your life on the Internet. It's possible. But don't expect it.


Hey now, I heard a lot of success stories. Mostly from Americans though, especially Cali.
However, I live in a country with a small furry population and I honestly found my boyfriend in the country above me(Visit him/visits me every 2 weeks since its not too far away).I met him 4 years on STEAM, when the STEAM community beta started.
Of course YMMV.


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2011)

Sharga said:


> This mate finder (hahaha) thing aside, it makes me mad that there's so  few sites for just plain meetups. No yiffy garbage, no relationships,  just friends and locals.



it would be corrupted into a "yiffy garbage" site in two weeks flat


----------



## Aetius (Nov 1, 2011)

I am very curious to know what "Yiffy garbage" is.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 1, 2011)

You already know what Yiffy Garbage is, Mike. Try looking into that place where you dare not look. You'll find me there, staring back at you! :V


----------



## Sharga (Nov 1, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I am very curious to know what "Yiffy garbage" is.



I was more referring to the phenomenon of nearly every social networking furry site devolving into sort of a niche dating service. There is nothing wrong with yiffing, or with pursuing relationships within the fandom. There is also nothing wrong with two consenting adults using the internet to meet up and have sex, regardless of their interests. However, when one has to wade through a sea of semen on a "social networking" site just to meet locals as friends, something seems deeply wrong. 

It would be as if every time you posted on a public Facebook wall looking for friends you got lots of "hey bby" type posts instead, including your best friend's creepy uncle.


----------



## furrymate (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for everyones thoughts! Please let us know if there is anything we can do on our site to make it a better experience for you.

If the site is not for you, that's cool too.


----------



## thewall (Nov 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Ohh boy! Another one of these threads.



I've never seen anything like this before.  But it is still kind of meh, to put it politely.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 2, 2011)

Caroline Dax said:


> Hey now, I heard a lot of success stories. Mostly from Americans though, especially Cali.
> However, I live in a country with a small furry population and I honestly found my boyfriend in the country above me(Visit him/visits me every 2 weeks since its not too far away).I met him 4 years on STEAM, when the STEAM community beta started.
> Of course YMMV.



I'd say that for every successful online love story, there are many, many more stories of online love failures. 

And yes, I've heard of successful online relationships as well, and it's great that you have one that's working well! I'd just say that the ones that work well are the minority of online relationships.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 7, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its just that Pounce is more creepy due to some folks who are on there are just looking for friends or other furs in their area...and they get the creepy furs who are looking for typefucking buddies :V /QUOTE]
> 
> Oh, god, yes. Story of my life. I type in the name of a town not too far away from me and some person has a page that's just there foor free fursuit sex... o.e


----------



## DKitty (Nov 7, 2011)

All dating sites are in my opinion, for the hopeless, anti-social, self-esteemless fantasizers.

I met my love of two years on DeviantArt, and that was when my now ex-fiance was giving me fucking shit & cheating on me. I had no intention of dating online at all or meeting anyone that time too. 

While we are thankful for dA for our meeting, ironically we both left it several months ago because of the stupid upgrades & dumb shit we put up with for so long.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Why do we call IRL spouses/girlfriends/boyfriends mates?  isn't that taking the fandom too far?  :3


----------



## Sar (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Why do we call IRL spouses/girlfriends/boyfriends mates?  isn't that taking the fandom too far?  :3


The term mate in its general usage does not imply a single level of commitment.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> The term mate in its general usage does not imply a single level of commitment.


Indeed. I use the word mate almost daily. Just as a synonym for buddy or pal
It's also one of the words i always pull off Australian accent, there is no other way of saying it right x3


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Indeed. I use the word mate almost daily. Just as a synonym for buddy or pal
> It's also one of the words i always pull off Australian accent, there is no other way of saying it right x3



When mate is applied to animals, it is a pair of animals that have sex.  What else was i supposed to think?  You can just use the word friend, buddy, or pal like every other human being.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> What else was i supposed to think?


The same thing as everyone else: buds and friends
of course there are those weirdos who take RP to IRL and call girlfriends and stuff mates. That's just wrong. They should see a psychiatrist


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

My comment on using the correct words still stands.  I refuse to use the word mate.

I am forcefully reminded of that "mate for life" scene in avatar.  Does anyone here have any brain bleach?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> When mate is applied to animals, it is a pair of animals that have sex.  What else was i supposed to think?  You can just use the word friend, buddy, or pal like every other human being.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> My comment on using the correct words still stands.  I refuse to use the word mate.
> 
> I am forcefully reminded of that "mate for life" scene in avatar.  Does anyone here have any brain bleach?


Nice try to derail the focus out of you, But just admit it, you liked it. Or is the issue there that it wasn't vore enough?
.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Nice try to derail the focus out of you, But just admit it, you liked it. Or is the issue there that it wasn't vore enough?
> .



I normally don't say stuff like this, but you are a sick fuck.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I normally don't say stuff like this, but you are a sick fuck.


The first part of my name.....
Don't take what I say seriously. At least not always.
You yourself said you were into vore in another thread..


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The first part of my name.....
> Don't take what I say seriously. At least not always.
> You yourself said you were into vore in another thread..



Sorry.  I actually hate myself for being a vore.  But mentioning vore again was kind of irrelevant.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Sorry.  I actually hate myself for being a vore.  But mentioning vore again was kind of irrelevant.



If you hate yourself for being a vorephile and you hate vorephilia in general, how are you a vorephile in the first place?


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> If you hate yourself for being a vorephile and you hate vorephilia in general, how are you a vorephile in the first place?



Let's not continue this.  PM me if you insist on knowing.  XP


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> If you hate yourself for being a vorephile and you hate vorephilia in general, how are you a vorephile in the first place?


You can't always control your desires or wants.
I gotta back up Mike for this one.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You can't always control your desires or wants.
> I gotta back up Mike for this one.



The bullshit I said in the last thread made me look like a hypocrite....


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You can't always control your desires or wants.
> I gotta back up Mike for this one.



No you can't. I can't control being homosexual, but actually hating what you do indeed like is a bit... odd, to say the least. One thing contradicts the other, here. That's what stops it making sense.

I can understand anyone who wishes they weren't gay due to being treated as a second-class citizen, but a fetish doesn't quite fall into this.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

I actually hardly view vore at all for the sake of my mental health.  If you want to continue this bullshit, open a thread or PM me, ok?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I actually hardly view vore at all for the sake of my mental health.



How exactly is this relevant to even the topic drift?


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> How exactly is this relevant to even the topic drift?



Never mind.  Let's both STFU now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok everyone lets get back to the topic here.
Ok?


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 7, 2011)

@ OP:

I don't find it surprising that people pay for this service. I've seen people pay for much, much weirder services. :v


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> @ OP:
> 
> I don't find it surprising that people pay for this service. I've seen people pay for much, much weirder services. :v



WHAT??  THEY PAY FOR THAT??  WHAT IS THIS WORLD COMING TO??


----------



## XSEAN 115 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Spit out drink*

Interesting....


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> WHAT??  THEY PAY FOR THAT??  WHAT IS THIS WORLD COMING TO??



Some furries are very desperate :V


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 7, 2011)

Desperation brings out the craziest..... people.

Paying to do something you could actually do IRL if you got your head out of your ass and looked. Sick.

I has a sad for these people.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 7, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I don't see what the big deal is. It's just yet another stupid furry dating site.



Fix'd


----------

